# Christmas Cards



## msf (Sep 26, 2009)

I just visited MikeBookPro's blog and it got me thinking about Christmas cards again.

My intention was to design 20 Christmas cards over the last month, and well I got distracted and forgot about this intention.  Wopse.

I also planned to offer some "premium" cards to clients for an extra fee, say $5 or $10 extra *one time fee, not per set* to help offset the royalties cost.

I was just wondering where everyone here gets their Christmas card templates.

Do you make them?  Or do you buy the rights from somewhere else?  If so, what resource do you use?  If you dont mind sharing. 

I also want to keep the prices as cheap as possible to encourage clients to buy cards through me, instead of going to the walmart kiosk with their own pictures, so I need a pro lab that doesnt charge an arm and a leg.  Also the cheaper the card cost, the more profit I can possibly get. 

What source do you all use to print your greeting card needs?

I have received some from WHCC and they looked great.  They were 5x7 press printed on some sort of paper, I forget which one but it wasnt glossy.  They looked great, but the per card cost was a bit high.  Especially if I were to get a Christmas greeting printed on the back.


----------



## macclin (Sep 26, 2009)

One other option with holiday photo cards is to go to a third party designer. My company MaccLin Creative designs and prints high quality Christmas cards specializing in photos. I work with many photographers and give them a discount on my prices. I also print their photo studio name on the back of the card. We also custom-design clients to suit their needs. If you're interested, I could send you some samples. 

Take a look at our holiday cards at Christmas Photo Cards, Unique Holiday Photo Cards, Custom

Thanks...


----------



## rub (Sep 26, 2009)

I use WHCC for my cards, and there is no additional cost for back side printing. Also, the more you buy the more you save - even with different designs.  At under $1 a card, with envelopes and free shipping, you will have a hard time finding a better price.  Trust me - I have tried! 

The Linen and Watercolor papers are really great for something soft.  If you have a sharp image with bright colors, the UV coated semi gloss is amazing!  That is what my customers usually end up ordering, espcially for business cards.


----------



## Lake Mary (Oct 2, 2009)

Any pro lab will have free templates thru ROSE


----------



## christlord (Oct 15, 2009)

christmas is coming and i'm too excited to give my cam a try on fireworks. :greenpbl:


----------



## robindesigns (Oct 27, 2009)

I design templates for photographers.  If you're familiar with using WHCC templates and Photoshop, you can purchase the templates from me and add your own photos, change text, even colors.  Robin Long Designs

I also have a card site where I sell cards to the general public.  I have a wholesale program that gives you 30% off.  You sign up to become a wholesaler if you are a photographer or boutique, then place your order for your clients and receive the discount. Photo Birth Announcements, Photo Cards, Party Invitations, Baby Shower invitations by Baby-Lane

HTH!


----------



## danny98 (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a lot of websites that you can upload pictures and customize the cards, then they just send you the prints. I recommend using Shutterfly. I've had the best luck with that one, but try a few and see which ones you like best. Here's a site that lists a few different ones: Discount Holiday Photo Cards. You can get fast shipping so the turnaround time isn't too high.


----------



## amanda110 (Dec 27, 2009)

I use iCollage for Mac to make christmas card with over 200 templates
the software offer plenty of free templates,  we can drag our photos in, and make cards, calendar, scrapbook etc.

Have a try~


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2009)

Lake Mary said:


> Any pro lab will have free templates thru ROSE


I think they really mean ROES.


----------



## alicezaharaalice (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi
I have just finished printing out Christmas labels, writing inside  store-bought cards and addressing envelopes to friends and family. I was  wanting to use up the Christmas cards that I have kept over the years  along with the stamps that I haven't used and I thought of a great idea!  What if I could send a Christmas card to someone who was less fortunate  and/or someone in prison and put a smile on their face to let them know  that someone was thinking about them this year other than their own  friends and family! I just don't know how to go about getting  addresses.


----------



## gee12 (Oct 22, 2010)

There are many greeting cards softwares you can use. I am looking forward for the cards you made.


----------



## msf (Oct 29, 2010)

You got great designs Ashe, ive purchased that blue/green book which can be heavily customized and some newborn baby cards. still dont have any Christmas cards.


----------

